# Officer in BMQ



## itower (5 Jun 2009)

Hi,

I recently joined the reserve force and I entered as 2nd Lieutenant.  Now I've heard that my BMQ instructors will hate me the most and they will try to give me more $h1t to do etc...etc...etc..

Any tips or advices or anything 

Cheers,


----------



## Kat Stevens (5 Jun 2009)

Yes.  Don't believe everything you hear.


----------



## Michael OLeary (5 Jun 2009)

Not if they are professional about it, which is what you should expect.


----------



## pylon (5 Jun 2009)

About 5 years ago I taught on a PRes BMQ that included 2 x OCdts as part of the course. From an instructors point of view, these students were viewed like every other candidate and treated accordingly. Do not discount the professionalism of your staff before the course has even started. How you're perceived amongst your course mates will be more important than worrying about your instructors. Food for thought.

Best of luck.

kc


----------



## Redeye (6 Jun 2009)

They will expect you to do your job as they will any other candidates.  And that's about it.  Do your job and you'll be fine.



			
				itower said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I recently joined the reserve force and I entered as 2nd Lieutenant.  Now I've heard that my BMQ instructors will hate me the most and they will try to give me more $h1t to do etc...etc...etc..
> 
> ...


----------



## daftandbarmy (8 Jun 2009)

itower said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I recently joined the reserve force and I entered as 2nd Lieutenant.  Now I've heard that my BMQ instructors will hate me the most and they will try to give me more $h1t to do etc...etc...etc..
> 
> ...



I'm sure you'll be treated the same as everyone else. Regardless, you will be viewed by everyone, staff and candidates alike, as a potential officer and will be expected to perform to the highest standards. I doubt that achieving 'lower bottom third' on your course report will do you any favours.

Bottom line: work hard, learn alot, be a good team member and leader, embrace conspicuous honesty, have fun. It's not difficult really.


----------



## pmath (8 Jun 2009)

July 6th BMQ, Infantry.
I'll see you there!
Stay frosty till then!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Jun 2009)

Try to keep it simple.

Do what you are told, when you are told, how you are told.  Lead if and when you are expected/told to lead, follow when you are expected to follow.

Aside from that, just remember you are a candidate on the course, same as everyone else and the rest will fall into place.

Good luck!


----------



## ajp (8 Jun 2009)

Sounds to me like you are getting all wound up and SPINNING already.  Relax and EITS is right.  If you go into every course stressed and spinning though you are only going to make it hard on yourself.  react when you have to, do what you are told.  You are certainly NOT the first to go through the system.  Keep in mind, the instructors are assessing you as a future leader.


----------



## itower (9 Jun 2009)

pmath said:
			
		

> July 6th BMQ, Infantry.
> I'll see you there!
> Stay frosty till then!



Hi there,

Where is your BMQ taking place?  Val-Cartier water park? heheh.. my friend joke about it.  

I think anyone going to BMQ will recognize me from the very few 2nd Lt in the camp!!!!!

And no, I'm not stress up about this.. i'm more irritated on my running shoes... This one is getting uncomfortable and now I have to foot another sum of $$$$ for a new pair.

Cheers,


----------



## pmath (9 Jun 2009)

itower said:
			
		

> Where is your BMQ taking place?  Val-Cartier water park? heheh.. my friend joke about it.



Haha I wish! I've been placed in the Saint-Jean Mega.
Getting more excited by the day!


----------



## itower (9 Jun 2009)

pmath said:
			
		

> Haha I wish! I've been placed in the Saint-Jean Mega.
> Getting more excited by the day!



Oh you are in the regular?  Lucky.. I heard that at ValCartier we have starship Trooper size bugs!  Need some good pesticide!!!!!!


----------



## pmath (9 Jun 2009)

itower said:
			
		

> Oh you are in the regular?  Lucky.. I heard that at ValCartier we have starship Trooper size bugs!  Need some good pesticide!!!!!!



Damn, I've heard Farnham is bad too. They are attracted to your breath and dark colours, so keep close to the fattest person in your platoon and you should be fine!


----------



## itower (9 Jun 2009)

pmath said:
			
		

> Damn, I've heard Farnham is bad too. They are attracted to your breath and dark colours, so keep close to the fattest person in your platoon and you should be fine!



Hehe, I wonder how much _Manure_ the Sergent will give me if I wear a bug net over my head!  ;D


----------



## itower (9 Jun 2009)

btw pmath,  how long did it took you from the moment u send in your application to your enrollment ceremony? 

cheers,


----------



## pmath (9 Jun 2009)

About 4months. Handed in my application early March, getting sworn in on the 16th.


----------



## itower (9 Jun 2009)

pmath said:
			
		

> About 4months. Handed in my application early March, getting sworn in on the 16th.



4 months?!!! wow that's fast!!! Including test, interview and etc... ?

It took me over 8 months where everything was done in the first 2 months, then 6 months of waiting .. follow with another interview and another month of waiting and finally got the call for the ceremony!

Which Infantry division are you?
Good luck to you this summer


----------



## pmath (9 Jun 2009)

Yeah, I was impressed with the speed too. 

I'm apparently in the RCR. Not sure what battalion. Hopefully 3rd as they deploy next year, so I can make it out before the Parliament mandated "withdrawal" in 2011.

Good luck to you brother, keep your head up!

P


----------



## itower (9 Jun 2009)

You too soldier!  Watch your Six and don't drop the soap.  :nod:

Good luck and enjoy the ride!


----------

